# Hot Rod Deluxe died on me yesterday. HELP.. Looking for amp tech in the GTA



## nevernamed (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a Hot Rod Deluxe made in 2002, yesterday while I was playing it just fizzled out and died.. No smoke or smells that I could detect. I tried swapping tubes, even opened her up , and poked around with a wooden stick to see if any audible pops or anything would occur. Everything is plugged in, nothing has wiggled loose.. I checked voltage across the big capacitors, they seem to be holding voltage, they are not leaking.. They are the IC caps and are 11 + years old though, so I do wonder if they could have dried up on me or something. I have a feeling they are suspect, but I also am wondering about the condition of the power transformer. Which I really don't understand how to safely test. Right now the amp turns on, but nothing moves the speaker. no pops, crackles or anything.. the tubes glow, when I flip it out of standby, they turn on and you see the glow start running down the middles of the power tubes.. I guess my main question is, if the power transformer was bad, would the tubes be able to power up like that?? I'm tempted to swap the caps out, but I need my amp working ASAP, so if there is a tech in the area of pickering, I would really like talk to them..


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

What you're describing is something that happened to me years ago when I used to own a HR Deluxe. I tried just about everything and you know what it turned out to be? A fried input jack. Apparently this happens quite often on these things (the tweed versions from years ago anyways), so maybe give that a shot. You never know. Good luck.


----------



## nevernamed (Apr 14, 2013)

TWRC said:


> What you're describing is something that happened to me years ago when I used to own a HR Deluxe. I tried just about everything and you know what it turned out to be? A fried input jack. Apparently this happens quite often on these things (the tweed versions from years ago anyways), so maybe give that a shot. You never know. Good luck.


I don't think so. I tried both jacks nothing. even the amp in for the look does nothing. I've poked around with this before, and touching the board in certain areas would make pops and whatnot that were audible.. not this...


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

nevernamed said:


> I don't think so. I tried both jacks nothing. even the amp in for the look does nothing. I've poked around with this before, and touching the board in certain areas would make pops and whatnot that were audible.. not this...


These amps can be a real PITA! The whole HotRod Deluxe/Deville/BluesDeluxe series. The circuit boards are prone to developing intermittent solder connections once the warranty is over.

You can never find the specific one, of course. Best to get the board out (I know! That's a big PITA too!) and then reheat every solder point you see. That should last for another 5-10 years.

Or you may have a component failure but it could be lots of things. A coupling cap could have opened up, a resistor let go, whatever.

If you have your high voltage across the filter caps then the power transformer has to be good. Where do you think that high voltage came from? The rectifiers would have to be good, too.

You need proper troubleshooting. First I would check all the usual voltage points, like the plate voltages on all the tubes and the cathode voltages on all the preamp tubes. If you understand the circuits this can tell you where there may be a problem.

If those are all fine then a 'scope can speed things up tremendously. You can inject a signal and trace it through each stage. If a cap has opened up you will quickly find it.

DON'T just start swapping stuff out if you don't know if they are bad or good! That never works! It's just giving into the temptation to do ANYTHING 'cuz you DON'T KNOW precisely what to do!

It's like if your car won't start you try replacing every part that bolts onto the engine. Not likely to work, not very efficient and VERY costly!

There must be some tech close to you that someone can recommend. I'm in Hamilton, which is a bit of a drive for you. Let's hope someone makes a closer suggestion.

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Warning: these things are a huge PITA to diagnose and even harder to fix. Could be a few things:
First check the basic things - is it the speaker? or speaker connections? Do you have another cab to check the amp with? Also, you didn't recently disconnect the amp? the speaker out and the footswitch jack are right beside each other if I recall.
The tube sockets are pretty cheap (lots of cheap parts in these amps actually) and may need a retork (google how to do this)
Without seeing the amp I couldn't recommend anything else.
Google fixes for this amp. There is lots of info on how to fix it and common problems that occur.

Wild Bill and I posted at the same time. oops.


----------



## nevernamed (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. Well so far voltage seems to be checking out at all the problem spots. Don't have a cab yet, and like I said nothing has become loose or unplugged. It actually crapped out about 50 minutes into a jam session yesterday. Just kinda fizzled out and that was it.. I really don't have the luxury of messing with this for weeks as I need to get it going. Any reputable repair techs I can call in Scarborough/Toronto/Oshawa that I could go to?


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

If there is an effects loop plug your guitar into the 'return' jack...bypasses input.
We're assuming you checked with different guitar or cable....


I had an older HRd...lots o' cold solder points. Was great when it worked.


----------



## nevernamed (Apr 14, 2013)

ed2000 said:


> If there is an effects loop plug your guitar into the 'return' jack...bypasses input.
> We're assuming you checked with different guitar or cable....
> 
> 
> I had an older HRd...lots o' cold solder points. Was great when it worked.


tried this man.. that's not the problem. even poking the board can't make a crackle or pop.. its like there is no output power to the speaker...but everything is connected..


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Is the speaker ok..
test by putting a 1.5V battery across terminals..cone will move and might make a low pop(unplug from amp first)


----------



## nevernamed (Apr 14, 2013)

I have just made a discovery. I find it odd, but with my speaker disconnected, I tested the ohms in its terminals, and its not showing anything.. should be reading slightly below 8 since its an 8hm speaker.. seems like the voice coil could be fried.. anybody have input on this??


----------



## nevernamed (Apr 14, 2013)

ed2000 said:


> Is the speaker ok..
> test by putting a 1.5V battery across terminals..cone will move and might make a low pop(unplug from amp first)


I just tested it with an ohm meter and it shows nothing. it doesn't react.. i'm having a feeling i heard the voice coil burn out.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

nevernamed said:


> I just tested it with an ohm meter and it shows nothing. it doesn't react.. i'm having a feeling i heard the voice coil burn out.


I've had one of those amps in where the same thing happened! Voice coil just opened up.

Hooking up another speaker for a quick test might be a good idea!

If you have to replace it, consider an Eminence Wizard! Great for classic rock tone!

Or the model Cannabis Rex. If that speaker burns out, at least you can smoke the cone!:woot: 

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------

